# Parc Sandur - Raubfisch



## motorradbeaky (12. Februar 2017)

Gibt es evtl. neue Berichte zu dem Thema ?
Fahre Ende Mai hin und würde gern auf Zander gehen.

Haus liegt nicht an den kleinen "Buchten" sondern zum See hin.

Bedankt |wavey:


----------



## winfo (5. März 2018)

*AW: Parc Sandur - Raubfisch*

Hallo, gib es aktuelle infis zu dem See? Habt ihr dort was gefangen? 
Mfg Björn


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. März 2018)

*AW: Parc Sandur - Raubfisch*

Was für Infos möchte ihr denn genau wissen?
Gefangen wird dort regelmäßig in der Herbst und Winterzeit an Hechten. Aber ab März ist Schonzeit und ab dem 1. April darf man nicht mehr mit Kunstköder, Köderfisch und c.o. auf Raubfisch angeln. Erst am 26ten Mai - also dem letzten Samstag im Mai - darf wieder darauf geangelt werden.

Viel interessanter als der See finde ich die weitläufige Gegend und dessen Gewässer. Überall tolle und interessante Kanäle und wenn man dann auch mal 20km weiter fährt, kann man da echt sehr gut fangen, sofern man sucht.


----------



## winfo (7. März 2018)

*AW: Parc Sandur - Raubfisch*

Mich würde interessieren, ob man wie im niederländischen Friesland einfach eine Angelkarte kaufen muss oder sogar ohne Schein angeln kann..

Des Weiteren wüsste ich gerne, wie es mit Weißfisch und Karpfen aussieht. 
Mfg winfo


----------



## Gast (7. März 2018)

*AW: Parc Sandur - Raubfisch*



winfo schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob man wie im niederländischen Friesland einfach eine Angelkarte kaufen muss oder sogar ohne Schein angeln kann..


Hi,
hier kannst du dich über die Regeln und Gesetze in NL informieren.
Den ViSpas benötigst du auch in der Provinz Fiesland, du kannst ihn kaufen ohne eine Prüfung abzulegen.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/vispas-deutsch/


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2018)

*AW: Parc Sandur - Raubfisch*



winfo schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob man wie im niederländischen Friesland einfach eine Angelkarte kaufen muss oder sogar ohne Schein angeln kann..
> 
> Des Weiteren wüsste ich gerne, wie es mit Weißfisch und Karpfen aussieht.
> Mfg winfo


In einem Video mit dem Anglerboard haben wir alles sehr ausführlich erklärt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8

Wie genau die Bestände im See sind, das weiß ich nicht. Ich habe aber einen Niederländischen Freund, der momentan in der Region den ein oder anderen Karpfen fängt und in den umliegenden Kanälen hat man wundervolle Weißfischbestände.


----------

